# تفسيير كوود api 1104



## hichem engineer (5 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى ان يكون جميع الاخوة بخير
لماذا لا نقوم بعمل عمل جماعي ابتدائا من الكود api 1104 و AWS A
نقوم ياستخراج :
WPS
welding procedure
visual control procedure
RT AND UT procedure
وغيرها ان كان ممكن ونجعلها فائدة تعم وتشمل جميع خبرات المهندسيين في المجال ان كان ممكن


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (24 يوليو 2014)

API 1104 CODE CLINIC

124619893 api-1104-code-clinic


----------



## AhmedAbdulAzim (9 سبتمبر 2014)

تقدر تتابعني علي مدونتي اللي بالتوقيع او هذا الرابط http://engineermind.com/جميع-المقالات/ بها العديد من هذه الدورات باللغة العربية عن اللحام والاختبار غير الاتلافي

تحياتي لك


----------

